# Endometriosis and Ivf



## anne-marie2003 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi there, as I am new this board, and starting IVF shortly, I wanted to let people know that the reason for my infertility is because I have got endometriosis.

I have just had a recent laparatomy, to remove cysts and endo, and also have my right fallopian tube removed.

I was told that my left fallopian tube is clear and fine and that there will be no problems when stimulating my eggs!  I was happy with this result and am looking forward to starting with IVF.

Anyone else with endo and starting IVF, please feel free to chat with me and perhaps we can share stories and support each other.

Luv n hugs Anne-Mariexxxxxx


----------



## Laura (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi Anne-Marie,

I'm not just starting ivf, but thought I'd reply and share my experience. I have had severe endo and had a laporotomy in 1999 to have a very large endometrioma removed. My left ovary was damaged but reconstructed and both my tubes were clear. However natural conception just didn't happen, so we went down the ivf route. I'm now 16 weeks pregnant with twins following my 2nd ivf. In fact it was an FET after my 2nd ivf as I overstimulated slightly and produced 22 eggs (many of which were on the damaged ovary). I hope this story gives you some hope as you embark on your journey and I wish you the best of luck.

Love Laura


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

HI,

I have endo too. Mine is classed as moderate. I had a laparoscopy in Oct 2002 when they zapped as mucxh of it as they could see.

I'm stil trying with the IVF and in between making like bunnies!

Janie


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Anne-Marie. I also have endo. I had a Lap in June 2000 and have been relatively free from it since then, although of late the old pains have started to come back a little. It has left me with a blocked right tube and I also have PCOS.
I've been on clomid which had no success for me and I am just about to start our IVF journey. My first appointment is 10th July.


----------



## anne-marie2003 (Jun 25, 2003)

hi there, just wanted to thank you for your replies and support, its good to know we are all here for each other.

Once again thanks,
Luv n hugs Anne-Mariexxxxxx


----------



## EmmaH (Jul 13, 2003)

Hi I am a fellow sufferer with endometriosis and was operated on last year and had part of my bowel removed due to endometriosis...all my ovaries were stuck down but they managed to save my tubes. I am currently on my first cycle of IVF and injecting at the moment. Its quite scarey, but exciting at the same time thinking we may eventually get that longed for addition to the family. It helps too know others know EXACTLY how you feel, its really supportive! EmmaH.x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Emma,

Welcome to FF, i know exactly how you feel, my endo has stuck my ovaries to my bowel (they wont operate to free my bowel as i have had so many ops (6 in all so far) and my consultant said it would mean major surgery if they tried to take it away) and my tubes were removed due to bilateral hydrosalpinx. 

I am happy to say though that i am now 3 months pg, we had two IVF's and one FET (which we got pg with), so dont give up it does work and endo can be beaten.

I want to wish you all the very best of luck with your tx.

All the girls are fab here and will support you all the way.

Mel

x x


----------

